# Drain Fields and Septic Systems



## juantheplumber (Aug 4, 2014)

For once I have my own plumbing problem in my own House! And I'm on a septic system. I have a feeling that my drain field is clogged or not draining cause I just got my septic tank pumped 2 weeks ago! (1200 gallon tank) 3 bed 2 bath. I hate using my dirt wrench but, any suggestions or tips. I think imma do it myself. Rent a machine and dig it out!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

What makes you think the field is failed?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> What makes you think the field is failed?


Exactly! You do know septic systems should be pumped every 3-5 years right? Did the pumping company pump both compartments? Did effluent run back into the back compartment while the liquid level dropped? Was the front compartment so packed full of solids that there just was not enough room for more $hit? How long have you lived in the house? How many people live there full time? How is yur water usage (drippy faucets, a lot of laundry, kids taking 2 long showers a da a piece?). Too many variables to say yur leach field is toast after a pumping!

Oh yea! Do you have root intrusive landscaping within direct vicinity of the drain field? I.E. citrus trees, palm trees, oleanders, any tree with a trunk larger than 10" within 5'-10'. Do you drive and/or park on yur drain field area? Do you maintain a beautiful green and lush lawn over yur drain field that could add un-needed surface water intrusion? A whole lotta ????


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Juan, maybe the filter is clogged. 

Did the septic company clean the filter which is located in the septic tank? Some tanks don't have a filter.

This is from a tank that I pumped recently.

Same filter in both pictures. Before and after pictures.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Juan, maybe the filter is clogged.
> 
> Did the septic company clean the filter which is located in the septic tank? Some tanks don't have a filter.
> 
> ...


That's a nice filter tommy! Who makes it


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> That's a nice filter tommy! Who makes it











I don't have the foggiest idea. I just cleaned it and put it back.

I sub-out some work that my company doesn't do. One of those things is pump-outs. I hire a guy with a pump truck to do it.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

So many times I hear people say "the tank is full it needs to be pumped" by that logic you should pump your tank every week or so


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> So many times I hear people say "the tank is full it needs to be pumped" by that logic you should pump your tank every week or so


That's how I best describe the function of a drain field..."Well, without a drain field, your septic tank would need pumping every 7-10 days forever."
Then I get the Ah-Ha!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Are the baffles broke off and allowing solids to pass through the tank?


----------



## juantheplumber (Aug 4, 2014)

NO, it's definitely the drain field. water wasn't washing back after he pumped it. I'm digging a big ass whole at the end of the drain field and i get about 3 feet down and i see water!!!!! This drain field isn't draining! I'm also digging behind the septic tank to see wtf is going on back there. wanna see how its hooked up, I wanna see what kinda pipe they used to pipe in the outlet to the interceptor. I've seriously open Pandora's box! And we have we have 5 of us with 2 of them 5 and 6 year olds.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I think you should call a septic specialist.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

juantheplumber said:


> NO, it's definitely the drain field. water wasn't washing back after he pumped it. I'm digging a big ass whole at the end of the drain field and i get about 3 feet down and i see water!!!!! This drain field isn't draining! I'm also digging behind the septic tank to see wtf is going on back there. wanna see how its hooked up, I wanna see what kinda pipe they used to pipe in the outlet to the interceptor. I've seriously open Pandora's box! And we have we have 5 of us with 2 of them 5 and 6 year olds.


Why would the hell anyone would install a septic system in ground where its doesn't drain???


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just keep digging holes you'll fix it right up


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Very easy, next time it backs up open the lid on the tank. Is it not getting in or is it not getting out??????


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Why would the hell anyone would install a septic system in ground where its doesn't drain???











'









I am very familiar with that county. It's south Florida; high water table, especially if he's close to the FL everglades which is in the western part of that county.



Juan, whatever you do, *DO NOT LEAVE THE LIDS OFF WITH THE CHILDREN *running around. *PLEASE!*


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

juantheplumber said:


> NO, it's definitely the drain field. water wasn't washing back after he pumped it. I'm digging a big ass whole at the end of the drain field and i get about 3 feet down and i see water!!!!! This drain field isn't draining! I'm also digging behind the septic tank to see wtf is going on back there. wanna see how its hooked up, I wanna see what kinda pipe they used to pipe in the outlet to the interceptor. I've seriously open Pandora's box! And we have we have 5 of us with 2 of them 5 and 6 year olds.



Field is under sized. A operating field will have water in it that is normal. The percolation of water is a slow process if the field is undersized it will saturate and back up. You need a different type of field or it may be you have a field that is buried to deep. Evaporation and absorption is how the fluid is displaced.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Kinda off subject.

In the olden days, the kitchen & laundry bypassed a tank, so the detergents would not kill the bacteria needed to digest the solids.

I have seen newer systems get the lateral field plugged up by grease, solidifying solids, etc. when the digestive action stops. Once that happens only option is to replace the field or if approved by the AHJ go with a flow through type system.

When I was an apprentice, my boss would stop and get roadkill to throw into a tank to start up the bacteria again or bakers yeast........ Road kill is a lot more fun when you see the customers face.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Never dump pickle juice into drain that hav septic system..


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

juantheplumber said:


> NO, it's definitely the drain field. water wasn't washing back after he pumped it.* I'm digging a big ass whole *at the end of the drain field and i get about 3 feet down and i see water!!!!! This drain field isn't draining! I'm also digging behind the septic tank to see wtf is going on back there. wanna see how its hooked up, I wanna see what kinda pipe they used to pipe in the outlet to the interceptor. I've seriously open Pandora's box! And we have we have 5 of us with 2 of them 5 and 6 year olds.












....:laughing:...

Well? We'll want pictures.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Why would the hell anyone would install a septic system in ground where its doesn't drain???


Up in the top most part of west washington state, all the drain fields use a pump after the tank to pressurize the drain fields, that is because of the water table 

they also require those septic filters like Tommy posted,
many times I would go out to a house that was backed up and find the only problem was the filter was clogged hosed it off and everything was fine afterwards,
you could tell as soon as you pulled filter everything would start draining


----------



## juantheplumber (Aug 4, 2014)

I dug out behind the tank and found SERIOUS rig job! who ever tried to quick fix or didn't know what they were doing used, corrugated pipe (black Kind) to make a 90 and shoved some type of old Black thin wall pipe into it and, at the end of the piece of pipe had a short 90 with a clamp on it and had more black corrugated pipe shoved into that and then piped into the distribution box! What a mess! We're gonna re do the whole drain field this weekend. I don't know what else is screwed up under there so while I have the money, I might as well re do it the right way! I don't need future problems.
Any suggestions on material that's not to expensive but, not to CHEAP! I don't use crap material, I'm a firm believer in, "you get what you pay for!"


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Don't know what's allowed over there as far as material and type of field....I advise you to contact your local health authority and/or city. If you don't know perc rates for yur area how do you know what yu need?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

juantheplumber said:


> I dug out behind the tank and found SERIOUS rig job! who ever tried to quick fix or didn't know what they were doing used, corrugated pipe (black Kind) to make a 90 and shoved some type of old Black thin wall pipe into it and, at the end of the piece of pipe had a short 90 with a clamp on it and had more black corrugated pipe shoved into that and then piped into the distribution box! What a mess! We're gonna re do the whole drain field this weekend. I don't know what else is screwed up under there so while I have the money, I might as well re do it the right way! I don't need future problems.
> Any suggestions on material that's not to expensive but, not to CHEAP! I don't use crap material, I'm a firm believer in, "you get what you pay for!"


Jnohs did the job before you moved in..


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Don't know what's allowed over there as far as material and type of field....I advise you to contact your local health authority and/or city. If you don't know perc rates for yur area how do you know what yu need?


Sounds like you may need a mound system. I wouldnt do any thing with out a perc or you may be doing all again soon. My 02.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Sounds like you may need a mound system. I wouldnt do any thing with out a perc or you may be doing all again soon. My 02.


Plumbtime... since when u became a septic guy??


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm glad I'm on a sewer system. Good luck with your problem, that has to suck to have to go through this.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> Plumbtime... since when u became a septic guy??



Since I moved from the land of city sewers and water supply to the land of septic systems and wells. :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I know this has probably been asked but did you check to make the drain at the bottom of the tank isn't clogged?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> I know this has probably been asked but did you check to make the drain at the bottom of the tank isn't clogged?


No drain at the bottom of a septic tank.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Never dump pickle juice into drain that hav septic system..


You're supposed to drink the pickle juice.


----------

